# Which martial art to start with?



## Adrenalyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi, I am 16 years old, 5'7 140 lbs.

I would like to start a martial art, but I am still not sure what I like the best about MA : fighting or tricksters.

Therefore, I do not want to start MMA, nor gymnastic.

I want to get a base about fighting, and then I can choose whether I like the flipping and big kicking part of martial arts, or the fighting (MMA, muay thai, etc.).

The thing is, I don't know which MA to start with...

I was thinking real TKD, so that I could see if I like kicking and I could do real fights (not only point fights), is that a good idea?

Maybe Ninjutsu? The thing is, I want a martial art that touches a bit of everything (kata, spar, athletic abilities, etc.)

Thank you.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT! Can I ask though, what are tricksters?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy, try some different ones in your area and see what clicks with you.


----------



## Adrenalyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome to MT! Can I ask though, what are tricksters?


 
Type it up on youtube, you'll be impressed!

It's like freerunning if you want, but with martial art in mind (flips and stuff involving kicking, but just for style)


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 30, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome to MT! Can I ask though, what are tricksters?



I'm guessing Wushu.

Anyway, welcome to MT.  Like Terryl suggested, visit some schools in your area, watch/participate in as many free classes as you can, watch videos on YouTube and find an art and an instructor that clicks with you.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 30, 2008)

Adrenalyn said:


> Type it up on youtube, you'll be impressed!
> 
> It's like freerunning if you want, but with martial art in mind (flips and stuff involving kicking, but just for style)


 

Ah! but can you KO people and fight them full contact with it lol?
I'm MMA and tricksy stuff doesn't work in what I do though it would be amusing to see the first person that tried flipping and running up the cage sides and along the top rofl! I can imagine Rampage's face now :ultracool

As Terryl says, see whats available around you and try it all out to see what you like and what suits you. There may not be any point in deciding you want to do a particular style if there's nowhere near to train it.You don't get to chose at school what teachers you have but you do in MA so see as well who you get on with and you feel you can trust. That probably comes before chossing a style, choose a teacher first.


----------



## kaizasosei (Oct 30, 2008)

Yoga. If yoga is too time consuming, i would practive muscletearing techniques.  

NLP, if it doesn't work well, then use boxing or even better kickboxing.

hehe-  basically, if serious about self defense, i would try to be well rounded and learn the basics of many arts before completely immersing myself in one particular art.  There are pretty much most all arts represented here on martial talk...at some level having to do with inspiration or destiny?? it boils down to -whatever floats your boat-or blows your hair back.

But i personally like how you approach the two polarities of artsy stuff versus raw combat skill.

j


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, what Tez said. A good teacher is the priority. Shop around a bit, find someone who is willing to answer questions and explain things you don't get well (it seems like a contradiction, but there are teachers out there who don't like taking the time for that kind of thing). Personally I also think it's key to find someone whom you can look up to as a person if at all possible; respecting and admiring your teacher will help you in training.

Now if you've met a few teachers of various arts who seem good, then see if any of them have cross trained in other arts. That kind of teacher will usually be happy to pass on whatever knowledge they have if they see you are serious.(although maybe only in private lessons). Or, you can find two martial arts and cross train.

As far as finding one art that teaches both art and self defense, I can recommend American Kenpo from some personal experience. It was developed by borrowing practical, scientific techniques from several arts. After practicing it for a while you may eventually find there are certain things you like better, maybe you will prefer the legwork and go onto TKD, maybe you will like something else about it. Or maybe you'd just stick to Kenpo.

I wish you luck in finding your niche in the MA world!


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 31, 2008)

Adrenalyn said:


> The thing is, I want a martial art that touches a bit of everything (kata, spar, athletic abilities, etc.)


 
Sounds like you may find what you are looking for in Karate, Ju Jutsu or Kung Fu. There are many styles and even more way it is taught so see what you can find in your area. As Tez said, finding a good instructor is the most important.

You might also want to consider Capoeira, they sure do some crazy moves. Not my cup of tea but it might appeal to your tricking side.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Oct 31, 2008)

I know I'm repeating what others have already said but find the right teacher and that will be the right school and style for you. 

When my son started I had no clue. I called a school and spoke to the owner he told me what I wanted to hear so I brought my son down to try one class he liked it so I signed my son up. He was not the best instructor ever. Luckily for me and my son he sold the school two months later and then left the federation. I have now been training for 4 1/2 yrs with the new owner and my son has been training for a little over 5 but the point is had the old owner stayed my son probably would have quite and I would never have started the school is the same style and same federation only the instructor has changed.

So go to different schools watch and or try multiple classes at each discuss with the instructor what you want and what they offer then trust your instincts and pick the teacher that's right for you. If necessary you can always train at multiple schools to get everything you want,it is far from uncommon for people to cross train.


----------



## Mimir (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome to MT.  :wavey:  I will second or third what others have already said.  Look around in your local area and start visiting some the schools that teach the stuff that you think you are interested in.  This is a good way to see if what you think a particular MA is about matches up with what the school teaches.  A lot of schools will also allow you to try a class or two as well.  It is really up to you to decide which type of martial art you would be happiest learning.  

Have fun and enjoy your journey into the world called Martial Arts.


----------



## CDA4555 (Nov 3, 2008)

First of all it is great to hear that you are starting martial arts at a young age.  I don't think you can go wrong with any of the suggestions posted in this thread...the important thing is that you find a good school to support you in the early stages of your development.  Martial arts is not just a sport or hobby, martial arts is a lifestyle.

With that being said you are lucky to have many styles to pick from.  The traditional martial arts is a great way to start, you will be taught proper form and technique which will enhance your fighting attributes.  I might suggest checking out a Jeet Kune Do school or practitioner.  Not only is JKD a very practical art but the philosophy of Bruce Lee is incredible.  

Whatever martial art style you choose just remember to train safely and enjoy yourself.  Great luck with your journey!

Regards


----------



## hpulley (Nov 3, 2008)

As others have said, the sensei/coach and the dojo/gym really makes more of a difference than the particular style.  Most who like the system they are in will probably suggest that system to you but not knowing how it will be taught to you, it could end up being a completely different experience than the one we get.

You'll really have to decide if you want more of a self defense system or more of a sport system.  Any sport system will be more about training for competitions and the rules for those competitions which are at odds with real self defense training where often the best things to do are illegal in sport fighting due to the fact that they cause injuries.  Causing great pain and injuries as fast as possible is the goal of self defense to neutralize your attacker and save yourself while in sport systems the purpose is to win while not going over the boundaries of the rules.  Most self defense situations are over in seconds while sport fighting may take hours in a long fight so conditioning is different as well though even in self defense systems you will usually need to be in very good shape to pass multi-hour grading tests.  Personally, I've done some sport judo and some karatedo (plus kobudo and taiji) and I much prefer the more self defense oriented karate to the competitive judo but others will think the opposite.  TKD is generally a sport system these days but if you can find a real old TKD school then it would probably be quite different.

I agree that it is important to study techniques/waza, kata/forms and kumite/sparring in addition to having good conditioning which will let you perform those techniques, forms and sparring properly (flexibility for range, conditioning for stamina, speed and strength).  Karatedo is what I know but I think a good Chinese teacher would also give you similar benefits.  Both also have weapons if that interests you.

Good luck in finding the right sensei and dojo in your area!


----------



## bostonbomber (Nov 3, 2008)

As others have mentioned a good teacher is a must.  Shop around and find someone you can learn from in an environment you are comfortable with. 

The student-sifu/sensei/guru/whatever relationship is far, far more important than the type of martial art you are learning.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2008)

You have gotten some *EXCELLENT* responses...Visit some schools and observe some classes..You innner MA will tell you when you have found the right place/discipline..


----------

